# RAW DUCK: Montie Gear Y-shot Review [video]



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I believe you will seem me shooting this quite often.






I hope you enjoy, and thanks for watching

LGD


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Love your vjds, LGD. The aspect ratio is odd. Could be me. If it is, please tell me how to fix it.

Very cool shooter!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

LVO said:


> Love your vjds, LGD. The aspect ratio is odd. Could be me. If it is, please tell me how to fix it.
> 
> Very cool shooter!


It's not you, NOW tell me how to fix it. 

Yeah, I use my camera for otherthings, and keep forgetting to change the settings back for utube upload... so my software does that.. or something..

My last few videos are like that,, I gotta get that worked.... was it still bearable to view?

LGD

Oh thanks for the comments


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice review LGD and nice slingshot! way out of my budget but one day perhaps


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Always cool to watch your videos! Even squishy


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi Greg. The problem is that Youtube is getting a file from you with the resolution 1280x404. The Youtube encoders somehow can't handle anamorphic widescreen and the result is the squeezed aspect ratio which looks odd. Although your videos can be viewed with the correct aspect ratio when you open the video file via VLC player (tried that just before) but I would suggest you should encode your video files in 1280x720 with square pixels if this is possible for you (1:1 par). A good and mighty freeware tool for encoding video files to every format you'd like is the program "SUPER"

Hope this helps,

Simon


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i liked the review, but honestly, the slingshot is not for me. im sure for others its well within their spare change in their wallet. it seems too "square" for my fork grip. i use both flats and tubes, it looks like it could clamp down on the thinner tubes, especially with that loop through clamp design. collectors and shtf preppers would more than likely love this slingshot.



lightgeoduck said:


> was it still bearable to view?
> 
> LGD





Gardengroove said:


> Although your videos can be viewed with the correct aspect ratio when you open the video file via VLC player. . .
> 
> Simon


 it was annoying to watch on youtube, after 20 or so seconds of it i just dragged the share link into the vlc media play list. it looked really good on 16:9 ratio. all in all, keep the vids coming !


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Imp: yeah a finger grip isn't as comfortable as others, but is manageable with no problems. However,it really isn't bad to hammer grip. I don't usually do it with my slingshots, but with this one hammer grip just feels natural. As far as the tubes, I have various sizes and will try them out with this as time goes on.

Thanks for the video editing suggestions, I will have it resolved next video hopefully.

LGD


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good review buddy! I thought it was a huge slingshot.

As you said it would be handy if the screwdrivers comes with lanyard. I can remember sewing machine screwdrivers come with it. something like

















Lucky you don't got any ricochets :neener:


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice review!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I bought one of these when they first came out. Mine has hex head screws. I now have a hex wrench under the paracord wrap. I really like shooting mine. I had to go find one the first time the bands broke. I think I may have suggested that to Montie Gear at the time that a wrench could be provided.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi LGD,

Great review, but watch out for a Joerg type rebound ricochet, just kidding around, in light of recent events.

Although I shoot both ways equally accurately, I do prefer TTF.

One day I may purchase one.

Although currently for the next several months, too many others on my to do list.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Great review LGD, indeed HiTech looking, also seems huge for me (biased toward the "littlest" LOL), maybe the only critique is that is too sharp geometry, may harm rubber life ? any assessment on that ?

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys



Arturito said:


> Great review LGD, indeed HiTech looking, also seems huge for me (biased toward the "littlest" LOL), maybe the only critique is that is too sharp geometry, may harm rubber life ? any assessment on that ?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Arturo


I don't believe it to be bad, but I would have to use it more often to see how they are comparatable to my other TTF. One thing I need to do, is put on a pouch that suites the fork gap, which should be standard practice for all slingshots, but I just put on what I had.

I will update as time goes by and if anything note worthy occurs. I know I will be using this alot.

LGD


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

lightgeoduck said:


> Thanks for the comments guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there is a theory about why bands always breaks in the pouch equally regardless straight or taper or elongation, more than the tie itself and a "cutting" shears of a thin pouch, the cause maybe is the after shoot hits over the pouch tie, so sharp geometry favours hard slap shocks (I guess that's why many recommends rounded shapes), since started with the PFS's I noticed much more band life (pulled always to maximum) and the only explanation left is that PFS's shoots clears the forks (clean pouch fly OTT) and the flip mostly avoids slaps, also noticed less abrasion or scratches on old bands surfaces ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Good review! I always enjoy your videos.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

rockslinger said:


> Good review! I always enjoy your videos.


Thanks.. that is great to hear

OH and good news... I solved my widescreen issues.... I found the hidden toggle in my video editing software... and remembered I changed it in the past... it should be good for now on 

LGD


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Very educational review..Now I might be intrested in a shooter like that cuz of the clamp system for bands or tubes

again very well done~AKA Oldmiser


----------

